# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle A.I.O Module V2.6 SPD Module Enable & Xiaomi Qcom Update 11-07-2020

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle All-in-One Module V2.6 SPD Module Enable & Xiaomi Qualcomm Update*
We Are Glad To Announce The Start Of SPD Module 
AQUA Dongle More Features More Power *Fast Speed !!! Hard Work !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet*   *eMMc ISP* Active *MTK* Active *SPD* Active _!!! NEW HOT_ *Qcom* Active *Sam* Active *Huawei* Active *Oppo* Active *Vivo* Active *MI [Xiaomi]* Active *Sony*Active  *Activated SPRD Module* *Daig Mode Supported CPU*
List is Here
SC6820
SC6825
SC7715
SC7730A
SC7731C
SC7731G
SC7731E
SC8810
SC8825
SC8830
SC8830A
SC8831G
SC9830
SC9830A
SC9832A
SC9832E
SC9850
SC9860
SC9863
SC9863A
If Any CPU Not Work Then Report Us With Log & Screen Shot
We Try To Add Support  
We Tested Some SPD Unisoc CPU in Daig Mode  *Activated Diag Mode Option [ Connection Type >> DiagMode ]*
  >>>It Dose Not Require Select Manul BootLoader or (Headche)  *[Added]* SPRD Daig Mode Protocol & Update *[Added]* Tab Mode To Diag *[Added]* Device Information -HardWare CPU Information Modem Information
        >>Build Information, Security Information, SOC Information *[Added]* Safe Format FS / Factory Reset settings (Not touch FRP) WIPE Data/Cache *[Added]* DiagMode Switch To and Old Both Protocol Activated *[Added]* Enable Diag in New Spd Devices *[Added]* Enable Diag in old Spd Devices *[Added]* Imei Repair/Read in Diag Mode *[Added]* Imei1,Imei2,Imei3,Imei4 Safe Repair  *SPRD Flash Tab*
AQUA SPD Falsher Like Factory Flasher *[Added]* SPRD SOC Write pac File *[Added]* Write Factory Pac File *[Added]* Auto Extract Full Pac File *[Added]* Customized Flashing *[Added]* Skip Partitions *[Added]* Reparation Option *[Added]* 2 Modes (Auto/manual)  *Models Tested*  *QMobile LT200*  Read Info /Write Factory Pac File / Enable Diag/ Safe Imei Repair *QMobile I6 Metal* Read Info /Write Factory Pac File / Enable Diag/ Safe Imei Repair *Lava IRIS 51* Read Info /Write Factory Pac File / Enable Diag/ Safe Imei Repair  *Xiaomi Module Update*  *[Update]* Support for UFS Memory Devices *[Update]* Xiaomi Mi Account Reset *[Update]* Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix *[Update]* Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload *[Update]* Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi - BETA   *NOTE :*
1.Please Exclude Folder Path of "AQUA Dongle"
2.Make Dongle Manager Folder in C:\AquaDongle
3.Please Use AQUA Dongle Manager For Latest News and Download Setup 
Much More To Come...
Follow Us On  Official Facebook Page
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Website
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Update V2.5 From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *How to Buy ?* *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller*  *That was mention in the Thread List* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team

----------


## mohamed73

_QMobile LT200    Write Factory Pac File   Enable Diag   Read Info    _

----------


## mohamed73

_QMobile I6 Metal     Enable Diag   Read Info    Safe Imei Repair   _

----------

